# Lauer PCS 009P lus



## ToBo (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand Ahnung von einem Lauer OP PCS 009 Plus ?

Habe ne DOS Software PCS Pro V6.2 oder ne PCSPro WIN 8.2 und
ein Schnittstellenkabel von Lauer Nummer 733.

Wir haben die Anlage mal vor langer Zeit extern zugekauft und ich hab
bis Dato noch nie was mit Lauer gemacht.

Bin gerade in Shanghai und wir wollen lediglich den Deutschen Text nach
Englisch ändern.

An meinem Laptop hab ich einen USB-Seriell Wandler und jedesmal,
wenn ich auf übertragen drücke, kommt der Fehler "Keine Antwort von
PCS" 

Vielleicht muss ich das Ding erst in einen Transfermodus versetzen, aber
davon finde ich nix im Handbuch.

Wäre toll, wenn sich jemand damit auskennen würde.

Gruss aus China.

ToBo


----------



## IBN-Service (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo ToBo,

wenn ich dass noch recht in Erinnerung habe, unterstützt die PCS ProSoftware
(V5.x?) nur COM1 und COM2. Wie das bei der Win - Software ist, weis ich nicht.
Ein USB - Adapter richtet sich meist ab COM4 oder so ein.

Bitte prüfe daher zuerst mal, ob COM-Port deines Adapters mit der PCS Pro 
Einstellung übereinstimmt.

Dann gibt es bei den 090 Geräten auf der Rückseite einen DIL - Schalterblock.

Mit DIL 9 schaltest du das EEPROM auf READ ONLY.
Dieser muss vor der Übertragung auf READ/WRITE gestellt werden.
DIL 7 ist für die Baudrate zuständig.

Mehr dazu findets du im Handbuch "PCS Praxis"


----------



## ToBo (29 Dezember 2009)

Danke erst mal für Deine Antwort.

USB--> Seriell ist COM2. Das habe ich natürlich als erstes
eingestellt.

Der PCS 009 Plus hat keine DIL Schalter mehr. Dafür
ein BIOS Setup. Da gibts allerdings nichts mit EEPROM
Freigabe oder so. Habe ich alles schon überprüft und
Handbuch studiert.


----------



## IBN-Service (29 Dezember 2009)

OK,

die 090er Geräte wurden noch über Dipschalter eingestellt.

Was mir dann noch einfällt wäre, es mal mit den verschiedenen Baudraten
zu probieren.

38500 Baud ist (war?) die Defaulteinstellung.
115000 Baud war optional.

Ansonsten mal Lauer kontaktieren:
Tel.: 07022 / 8091 .. 8094 
(Stand 1995  )


----------



## Paule (29 Dezember 2009)

Also ich braucht ab einer bestimmten Windows Version einen "Kithara-Treiber".


----------



## ToBo (29 Dezember 2009)

Hab jetzt Feierabend  

Ist schon 19 Uhr hier.

Werde das morgen mal mit einem alten PC testen, der noch
ne richtige serielle Schnittstelle hat. Hab auf der Lauer 
Homepage etwas gefunden und das sagt, dass es mit
USB -> Seriell Konvertern nicht geht.

Gruss.

ToBo


----------



## IBN-Service (30 Dezember 2009)

ToBo schrieb:


> ...
> Werde das morgen mal mit einem alten PC testen, der noch
> ne richtige serielle Schnittstelle hat....



Hallo ToBo,
wenn du noch eine echte Serielle hast, macht es natürlich
am meisten Sinn, erstmal diese auszuprobieren.




ToBo schrieb:


> ... Hab auf der Lauer
> Homepage etwas gefunden und das sagt, dass es mit
> USB -> Seriell Konvertern nicht geht.



Ich setze einen Profilic - Adapter ein.
Damit habe ich schon recht oft auch mit Geräten kommunizieren können,
 deren Software laut Hersteller einen USB-seriell Wandler *nicht *unterstützt.

Im Zweifelsfall hilft da nur ausprobieren.
Es wäre nett, wenn du eine Rückmeldung geben könntest,
wie es dann zu Schluß funktioniert hat!

Gruß,
Jürgen Müller
IBN-Service

P.S.: hast du mal Gelegenheit, mit dem Transrapid zu fahren?
Da erlebt man die Siemenstechnik mal aus einem anderen
Betrachtungswinkel.


----------



## ToBo (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jürgen,

hat leider heute nicht wegen Zeitmangel geklappt. 
Bin erst am Montag wieder in der Firma und werde
auf jeden Fall das Ergebnis hier kundtun.

Klar bin ich schon Transrapid gefahren. Jedes mal wenn
ich hier bin, fahre ich damit vom Airport in die Stadt.
Die Strecke ist nur ein wenig zu kurz. Kaum ist er auf
Tempo, schon gehts wieder runter, weil gleich da.

Ich habe auch einen Profilic USB Wandler und bisher
noch nie Probleme gehabt. Letztens noch USB -> Seriell ->TTY
nach S5. Aber ich denke das liegt einfach an der Sofware.

Grüße aus Shanghai und einen Guten Rutsch.....

ToBo


----------

